# WaKü für die CPU



## VirusSXR (29. August 2007)

*WaKü für die CPU*

Moin alle zusammen!

Ich wende mich aus Gutem Grund an Euch, weil ich mir die anderen Posts schon durchgelesen habe und festgestellt habe das hier (fast) nur Fachkundige Leute unterwegs sind, darum fang ich einfach mal an.

Ich würde gerne mal für meinen Prozessor eine neue Kühlmethode ausprobieren und da käme für mich nichts andere in Frage als eine WaKü. da diese sehr schön Leise und vorallem Leistungsstark sind.

Ich würde gerne mal wissen, was ich alles für meine CPU brauch, welche aber auch gleichzeitig nicht die teuersten Dinge sein sollten. Ich habe (noch) einen  AMD Athlon 64 3700+ bei 2,8GHz und 1,5 Volt. Mir geht es bei dieser CPU noch gar nicht mal so groß ums übertakten, da ich mir in nächster Zeit einen Intel Prozessor hole. Da komme ich schon zum nächsten Punkt, die Wakü sollte ohne Probleme umrüstbar/aufrüstbar sein, um unter anderem zum späteren Zeitpunkt evtl. noch die Grafikkarte einzubinden.

Darum Meine Frage nochmal kurz und bündig: Ich brauche eine WaKü für ein AMD Athlon System, was ohne Probleme umrüstbar oder erweiterbar ist und den Geldbeutel nicht zu stark entleeren sollte, aber Leise und zugleich Leistungsstark sein sollte.

P.S.: Um Schläuche bracuhe Ich mir keine Sorgen machen, da ich eine gute Quelle für Tygon Schläuche habe.

Mit Bestem Dank im Voraus!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Falk (29. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Auf jeden Fall solltest du dann darauf achten, dass es für den CPU-Kühler verschiedene Halterungen gibt - bei alphacool zum Beispiel sind die Kühler und die Halterungen getrennt, d.h. du kannst wenn du auf Intel wechselst einfach die passende Halterung nachkaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Einen Wasserkühler auch auf dem neuen Sockel zu benutzen ist in der Regel total Problemlos.
Bei Alphacool ist die Halterung einzeln und für jeden Kühler nach zu kaufen, bei Swiftech passt die eine Halterung eh auf alles und bei Watercool und Zern bekommt man auf Anfrage auch die nötige Stahlplatte einzeln geliefert.
Ausserdem lassen sich Schraubhalterungen auch relativ leicht selbst herstellen.

Was das angeht solltest du dich also bei deiner Wahl des Kühlers nicht einschränken lassen.


----------



## Wassercpu (30. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Hallo Zusammen,
Du brauchst also:
1)Den Cpu Kühler,wie Oben erwähnt oder von Innovatek /Flow 2.0 (bei ebay kaufen..natürlich) mit halterung für dein Board
2)ne Pumpe, kauf am Anfang die Eheim hpps Plus(Super leise.. mit Ausgleichsbehälter und entkopplungsset(um die Pumpe ohne Bohrungen in deinem Caseboden zu platieren).
Die Laiing Pumpe kannste dir später kaufen wenn du alle Komponenten Kühlen willst).
3)Radiator brauchste auch ..wie soll es anders sein kaufen unbedingt bei Ebay...
Marke fast egal für ne Cpu reich nen singel radiator(kauf dir noch nen super leisen 120mm lüfter dazu)wenn du mit einem aus bau rechnest dann nimm lieber nen Dual Radiator.
Überlegt dir wo der hin Passt...gibt auch Bauschablonen zu Downloaden.
Entweder auserhalb des case`s mit bohrungen oder mit zusatz halterungen...
4)Ein paar Schrauben / Muttern zum anbringen. 
5) Fertig Wasser gemisch z.b. Innovatek 
Das Wars....


----------



## Oliver (30. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Ich stelle dir später mal eine Beispielkonfiguration mit Links zu den entsprechenden Produkten zusammen. Habe im Moment leider keine Zeit dafür


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*



Wassercpu schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Du brauchst also:
> 1)Den Cpu Kühler,wie Oben erwähnt oder von Innovatek /Flow 2.0 (bei ebay kaufen..natürlich) mit halterung für dein Board
> 2)ne Pumpe, kauf am Anfang die Eheim hpps Plus(Super leise.. mit Ausgleichsbehälter und entkopplungsset(um die Pumpe ohne Bohrungen in deinem Caseboden zu platieren).
> ...


2) Für den Anfang tut es auch eine Eheim Compact oder eine normale 1046/1048 . 
Je nach CPU-Kühler kann sich eine Laing bei fast jedem Setup(Stichwort Düsenkühler) mehr Leistung bringen. Bei anderen
wiederum ist sie total unnötig.
3)Es gibt durchaus Unterschiede. So bietet ein veralteter Airplex Evo eine schlechtere Leistung und größeren Durchflusswiederstand als ein Durchschnitsmodell wie z.B. von MagiCool und beide werden von einem Thermochill Radi noch einmal locker übertrumpft(vorallem bei sehr langsamen Lüftern).
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen dass bei heutigen CPUs ein Singel Radi schon arg an der Leistungsgrenze ist, da lohnt sich ein Dual Radi auf jeden Fall.
4)Wenn damit die Schraubanschlüsse gemeint sind: Bei Tygoon auf jeden Fall auf die passenden Anschlüsse achten(afaik 11/8).
5)Destilliertes Wasser und Frostschutz aus der Tanke tun es auch.


----------



## VirusSXR (30. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Vielen Dank schon mal für diese wunderbaren und hilfreichen Tipps. Die werden mir bestimmt weiter helfen.


----------



## Oliver (30. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

*Pumpen:* 
Laing DCC Pro 72,98 
Wenn nur ein CPU- und ein Grafikkartenkühler im Kreislauf sind, tut es auch eine Eheim 1046: Eheim 1046 mit Vollkeramiklagerung 29,90 

*Radiator:*
Den Cooltek Extream scheint es leider nicht mehr zu geben. Der hat bei vielen Tests hinter dem Thermochill immer sehr gut abgeschnitten und war recht günstig.
Hier ein paar Alternativen:
 MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator 28,50 
MagiCool XTREME DUAL 240 Radiator 35,89 
Thermochill PA120.2 Dual Radiator 79,99 
Cooltek Extream (MCR220) 2x120mm Radiator 36,00 

*Ausgleichsbehälter:
*Hier ist die Auswahl groß und in der Regel tut es jeder AGB. Zur Not funktioniert auch ein T-Stück mit Füllschlauch und Stopfen.
Mein Favorit: Swiftech Micro res 19,99 

*CPU-Kühler:
*Immer noch einer der besten, made in Germany: Alphacool Nexxos XP 41,00 . Halterungen gibt es für alle Sockel für etwas 10 .

Diese Kühler sind auch nicht schlecht:
Swiftech Apogee GT mit Universalhalterung 59,99 
Zern PQ+ 34,99 

Cathar, der Erfinder des legendären Switech Storm hat einen wissenschaftlichen Test der verschiedenen Schlauchgrößen gemacht und als Ergebnis kam raus, dass sich alle Schlauchgrößen nur um 0,x Grad Celsius unterscheiden. Demnach benutze ich Schlauch mit 8mm Innen- und 10mm Außendurchmesser.

Als Wasserzusatz verwende ich Kühlerfrostschutz mit Glyasin. Da kostet ein 1 Liter Kanister im Baumarkt weniger als irgendein Zusatz im WaKü-Shop, trotz gleicher Inhaltsstoffe.

Bei Lüftern schwöre ich auf die leisen Yate Loon D12SL. Guter Luftdurchsatz bei niedriger Lautstärke. Die laufen auch mit 5V an.


----------



## VirusSXR (30. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Herzlichen Dank!

Jetzt weiß ich was ich mir kaufen kann, denn ich vertraue schon seit Jahren bei allen Käufen die ich getätigt habe auf das PCGH-Team!

Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Mal abgesehen davon dass der Nexxos afaik höchstens designed in Germany ist ist der Zusammenstellung kaum was hinzu zu fügen. 
Als Radi könntest du noch den Black Ice GT Stealth ins Auge fassen. Der braucht zwar etwas mehr Luftstrom um in den idealen Leistungsbereich zu kommen aber ab ca. 1000RPM skaliert er dafür um so besser mit selbigem.


----------



## Ochsachma (31. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Also als lüfter nutze ich die aerocool turine... die sind kaum hörbar (nur die samsung Platte sind deutlich hörbar) und bringen trotzdem genug luftstrom.

mein SYS:
CPU     Nexxos XP                   IDLE 30°   LAST 46-48°
GPU     Watercool GPUX 2.5      IDLE 37    LAST 45°
Pumpe  Laiing DDC + Watercool Plexiaufsatz
Radi     ICE REX Dual 120 (20 bei ebay)
AGB     Selbstgebaut aus Plexiglas

kühle damit nen OCed AMD X2 und ne OCed 7800gt, Mainboard ist passiv gekühlt. was ich sagen will der RADI ist total billig aber hat wie ich finde ne top Kühlleistung eventuell hat einer nen ähnliches SYSTEM mit nem anderen RADI


----------



## Marbus16 (31. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Wegen dem Samsung-Platten: Lade dir einfach WinAAM bei heise.de runter, damit kannst du die Platten auf den AAM-Wert 128 einstellen. Dann sollten die nicht wahrzunehmen sein


----------



## tj3011 (31. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

funktioniert das programm WinAAM auch bei WD festplatten und muss ich da wenn es geht dann auch den selben wert eigeben???


----------



## Marbus16 (31. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Jup, das funkt bei allen neueren Platten. (Theoretsich  Praktisch kommts auf deinen Controller an und dessen Treiber.) Einen Wert kannst du nur indirekt eingeben, normalerweise kannst du nur zwischen Laut/Leise und Standard wählen. Je nachdemn, wenn die Festplatte auf Laut eingestellt ist, wird dir Leise angezeigt, andererseits wird dir Laut angezeigt. Wenn leise da steht, klick es an .

Dann dauert zwar das Windows-Booten etc. minimal länger, da die Zugriffszeit steigt. Habe ich aber kaum gemerkt.


----------



## tj3011 (31. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

ok ich werde das mal ausprobieren thx


----------



## Ochsachma (31. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

ich werde es testen und dann mal hdtach durchlaufen lassen... da ich nen Raid am laufen hab


----------



## Marbus16 (31. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

RAID0? Dann sehen die Zugriffszeiten ja doppelt schlecht aus 

Auf die Übertragungsraten hat das keine bzw. kaum Auswirkungen, die Zugriffszeit steigt jedoch ziemlich an. Dafür bietet das RAID0 eine höhere Übertragungsrate, jedoch eine  nochmals höhere Zugriffszeit. Das könnte deinen Windowsstart also nochmals verzögern


----------



## Ochsachma (31. August 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Also winaam geht schonmal nicht, da 

erstens sata
zweitens Nvidia controller Treiber

werde es mal mit dem orig. Samsungtool "Hutil" probieren....

zugriff ist momentan mit 14ms noch akzeptabel transfer mit 107mb/s geil


----------



## Ronmi (19. September 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Hallo,

stehe auch vor dem Problem dass ich eine Wakü fürs CPU kühlen brauche. Werde mir einen Q6600 holen und wollte diesen übertakten. Wollte mir hierzu eine Wakü anschaffen. Es sind hier ja schon einige Komponenten gelistet, ich hätte jedoch noch eine Frage zu den Pumpen. Von Alphacool gibts ja eine Station mit ner Eheim. http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p860_Eheim-600-Station-II-230V.html
Da ist ja jetzt schon ein AGB mit bei? Reicht so eine Pumpe auch aus? Was mich auch noch interessieren würde ist wie es mit der Montage der Kühler aussieht. Nach den Tests in der letzten PCGH wollte ich mir ein Gigabyte P35 DS4 holen. Kann man dort die Kühler problemlos montieren?


----------



## S1lencer (19. September 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

ja da ist sozusagen schon ein ab mit drinnen wei die pumpe eine unterwasserpumpe ist, soll heissen den behälter in dem die pumpe steht muss auch unterwasser stehen


----------



## VirusSXR (3. November 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Habe mir jetzt eine WaKü geholt und dank euren Tipps habe ich mir ein super System zusammen gebastelt...

Habe anstatt einen einen Vierer Radi jetzt zwei geholt, weil ich jetzt nicht nur meine CPU Kühle, sondern das ganze System (CPU/NB/GPU).

Vielen Dank nochmal für die vielen Tipps!


----------



## S1lencer (3. November 2007)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*



VirusSXR schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal für die vielen Tipps!


 
Dafür sind wir doch da oder nicht


----------



## MR.BISON (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Und wie wäre mit Corsair H50?


----------



## Madz (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*

Alter guck mal aufs Datum des letzten Posts!


----------



## Speed-E (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü für die CPU*



Madz schrieb:


> Alter guck mal aufs Datum des letzten Posts!


 
Wieder ein Hobbyarchäologe.


----------

